# Spezialisierungswechsel Alchie



## FireSeeker (7. September 2009)

Huhu liebe Community!
Ich hätte nur mal ne Fragen zu den Spezis.
Bin Momentan flask spezi und würde gern auf transmutation wechslen.
Hab die SuFu benutzt aber nichts vernünftiges gefunden.
Deshalb meine Frage: Wo kann ich meine Spezi wechseln und was kostet mich das/ was muss ich dafür machen?

MfG FireSeeker


----------



## Edento (10. September 2009)

Meines Wissens musst du zu dem NPC gehen, bei dem du deine Elixier-Spezialisierung erlernt hast, und ihn ansprechen.
Er bietet dir dann an, deine aktuelle Spezialisierung zu verlernen, verlangt dafür aber 150 Gold.
Anschließend kannst du zu dem NPC gehen, der dir die Quest für's Erlernen der Transmutations-Spezialisierung anbietet.
Nach Beendigung der Quest bist du dann Transmutations-Spezialist. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## der ganz neue (21. November 2009)

Hi, naja, ich hab gestern ne neue richtung gelernt, funktioniert ganz einfach:

Geh zu dem NPC, der dir deine Spezialisierung gelernt hat und verlerne es (wie gesagt kostet das einmalig 150g)
Danach gehst zum NPC der dir deine gewünschte Spezialisierung anbietet und lernst die einfach (dafür is keine Quest nötig.


*NPC`s sind:*

*Meister der Tränke:*
# *Lauranna Thar'well* in der Zuflucht des Cenarius (80,64)

*Meister der Elixiere:*
# *Lorokeem* in Shattrath (46,21)

*Meister der Transmutation:*
# *Zarevhi* in Nethersturm, in der Sturmsäule (44,37)


----------



## Sano (18. Dezember 2009)

Edento schrieb:


> Nach Beendigung der Quest bist du dann Transmutations-Spezialist.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.




du musst keine Quest mehr machen sondern kannst über level 70 auf jeden 
fall die spezialisierung sofort lernen.

mfg sano


----------



## madmurdock (19. Dezember 2010)

Ich wollte nur den Post von Nummer #3 bestätigen. Die Vorgehensweise ist mit Cata immer noch aktuell... Habe gerade erfolgreich von Tränke auf Transmute gewechselt.


----------



## Anglus (23. Januar 2011)

madmurdock schrieb:


> Ich wollte nur den Post von Nummer #3 bestätigen. Die Vorgehensweise ist mit Cata immer noch aktuell... Habe gerade erfolgreich von Tränke auf Transmute gewechselt.



Na dann gz dazu obwohl es dir nix mehr bringt .Mit cata wurden die spezis überflüssig.Die proccs hast jetzt immer,egal ob Transen oder Fläschen oder Tränke usw.
Auch die anderen Berufe haben die spezis verloren zb Schmiedekunst kannst jetzt alles herstellen,egal ob waffen,Rüssi usw.


mfg


----------



## Felishya (24. Januar 2011)

Hallöchen,

bei mir klappt dieses Vorgehen nicht. Die 3 genannten NPC´s reden nicht mal mit mir. Kanns sein, dass man dazu lvl 85 braucht? Ich bin zur Zeit Level 75 mit Alchi 525.
Hoffe ihr habt noch ne Idee.

Liebe Grüße
Feli


----------



## Fordtaurus (24. Januar 2011)

Anglus schrieb:


> Na dann gz dazu obwohl es dir nix mehr bringt .Mit cata wurden die spezis überflüssig.Die proccs hast jetzt immer,egal ob Transen oder Fläschen oder Tränke usw.
> Auch die anderen Berufe haben die spezis verloren zb Schmiedekunst kannst jetzt alles herstellen,egal ob waffen,Rüssi usw.
> 
> 
> mfg



Anglus halte doch bitte Deine Anusauscheidungen bei Dir. Alchi und Ingi sind derzeit die beiden einzigen berufe, bei denen die vorherigen Spezialisierungen noch Gültigkeit haben!!! Sonst zeige mir doch bitte mal den Bluepost oder die Patchnotes, wo solches drinnen stehen soll^^!

Ich bin Transmutationsspezi und hatte bis jezt ein paar Proccs bei Transmutes, aber noch nie bei Tränken, Fläschchen oder Elexiere, obwohl ich diese zwecks AH offt herstelle. Also Patchnotes, Bluepost oder Screenshots als Beweis bidde!


So long

 Ford


----------



## Kyrian__Todeswache (15. Dezember 2012)

@ Fordtaurus

Ja hatte auch Proc´s.

Verdammt, könnt ihr mal sagen das es sich net mehr lohnt die Spezie ( hab durst grad) zu verlernen.
Weil man keine neu erlernen kann.

Grade so geschehen.... * kopf auf  tisch hau* ( mehrmals) * nick nick *


----------

